# Electric heaters and extension cords



## moonspinner (Jul 2, 2002)

Through research I'm confused over whether you can use a space heater with an extension cord. Most say it's not safe while others say a heavy duty cord would be okay
Any thoughts?


----------



## 101pigs (Sep 18, 2018)

moonspinner said:


> Through research I'm confused over whether you can use a space heater with an extension cord. Most say it's not safe while others say a heavy duty cord would be okay
> Any thoughts?


i use heavy cords for extension of 100 ft. Has works fo me for 20 years. P.S. heavy due heaters may be a bit different than cords for small heaters and most heater in their info. section will tell about cords. Most don't approve extension on their heater for a reason. If a fire happens could be a problem for the ,manuracturer of the heater..


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I use space heaters with extension cords. This house has a serious outlet shortage, 1 outlet per wall, not including the closet wall (so a maximum of 3 outlets per room) but only 1 outlet in the bathroom. Space heater cords are way too short to make the units useful. The extension cords are heavy duty ones hubby made to cover the few extra feet needed to make the heaters useful. I am not sure what gauge the wire is but the wire is not overrated for the size breaker for the outlet.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

It depends on the length of the cord. The longer the cord, the heavier gauge wire in required. A 1500 watt space heater will draw 1500watts/120volts=12.5 amps. Assuming a 15 amp draw, these are the cord gauge and lengths that apply.

up to 20 ft -- 14 AWG
up to 30 ft -- 12 AWG
up to 65 ft -- 10 AWG
up to 100 ft -- 8 AWG

The longer the cord, the heavier gauge wire is needed.


----------



## Rodeo's Bud (Apr 10, 2020)

Ibwould never use anything less than 12 gauge. Even on a short run. 10 is better.


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

Nevada said:


> It depends on the length of the cord. The longer the cord, the heavier gauge wire in required. A 1500 watt space heater will draw 1500watts/120volts=12.5 amps. Assuming a 15 amp draw, these are the cord gauge and lengths that apply.
> 
> up to 20 ft -- 14 AWG
> up to 30 ft -- 12 AWG
> ...


^ This. And one problem with extension cords is physical damage. You have to make sure that the insulation does not get damaged. And, of course, cords pose a normal tripping hazard.

But there is nothing magic about space heaters on extension cords. They are just like anything else except they pull more current that most things.

They also have a switch that turns the heater off if you accidentally knock them over.


----------

